# Argëtim & zbavitje > Lojra dhe rebuse >  Cfare Ikone Eshte......

## _MarTini_

Mund te me thoni se cfare ikone eshte kjo qe kam ven une ????
<<<------- .  
Ose cfare po ben AJO qe eshte aty me ate botin tjeter dhe si e ka emrin AJO ??? Sepse AI dihet qe eshte aladini........!!

----------


## Vinjol

ajo qe po e ha ne keto momente eshte  jasemina  kurse  ai qe po  e fut eshte A|Adini   {gjasme  po e fut sepse jaseminen e kane ngopur rojet e xhindi me para  a|adinit  mos te themi   majmunie papagalli  me  para tij  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Lemon_X

ASSAS|NS me duket se ja ke fut kot plako  :perqeshje:  Ciao  :shkelje syri:

----------

